
More CO2 in the atmosphere today than any point since the evolution of humans - Creationer
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/13/health/carbon-dioxide-world-intl/index.html
======
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250)
(380+ comments)

